# RCAF Officer as a Reservist (What incentives do I get for tuition????)



## luke M (9 Jan 2016)

Hello, 

Im very interested in working part time as a RCAF Officer Reservist.

I'd like to know what im in for, what Officer Basic training is like, what incentives I get regarding tuition payments (as I'm attending university right now), and when will basic start.

Please let me know


----------



## Loachman (10 Jan 2016)

Please spend some time researching through older threads on this Site, where you will find that most, if not all, of your questions have already been answered.


----------



## DAA (11 Jan 2016)

luke M said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Im very interested in working part time as a RCAF Officer Reservist.
> 
> I'd like to know what im in for, what Officer Basic training is like, what incentives I get regarding tuition payments (as I'm attending university right now), and when will basic start.



Members of the Reserves are not eligible for any tuition reimbursement until after completion of BMOQ/BMQ.  For the RCAF, this will normally require "full-time" attendance at a Regular Force BMOQ in St Jean after a local ARAF Unit has enrolled you.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jan 2016)

luke M said:
			
		

> what Officer Basic training is like,



BMOQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+BMOQ&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=EQKUVrbBNeGM8QeslJWgAg&gws_rd=ssl

Forces.ca
Basic Military Officer Qualification
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-officers.page

(What incentives do I get for tuition????)  


			
				luke M said:
			
		

> what incentives I get regarding tuition



Tuition
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+BMOQ&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=EQKUVrbBNeGM8QeslJWgAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+tuition



			
				luke M said:
			
		

> when will basic start.



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## runormal (11 Jan 2016)

In short, you _can_ get up to 50% of your tutition back for a maximun of $2,000 each year for a maximun total of $8,000. You *must *get it pre-approved before you take the courses. However once you are finished basic apply for it, and apply for your entire degree. The following September you will send in your transcripts, your bill and proof that you paid it and roughly a month later you will get you $2k. It is a pretty good gig. AFAIK The benefits for the ILP program are the same for NCM/Officer.

You have a year after to claim it after you finish the classes. If you don`t too bad and you will loose your money that was approved (Been there as a new pte ;D).  You must claim it every year.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jan 2016)

210.801 - Education Reimbursement - Primary Reserve
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/ch-210-misc-entitlements-grants.page

210.801(1) (Purpose) This instruction sets out the policy for the reimbursement of education expenses for eligible members to obtain a degree or diploma at a university, college or other education institution.

210.801(2) (Definitions) The definitions in this paragraph apply in this instruction.

academic year
means the academic year as defined by an education institution.
education expenses
means:
a.any costs of initial testing, enrolment fees and tuition to take a required course or program of required courses;
b.any costs of necessary material for a required course, including books and instruments, but not paper, pens and other school supplies;
c.any mandatory student union or council fees, library fees, laboratory fees and examination costs;
d.any costs of printing and binding a thesis if necessary for a required course; and
e.any other mandatory costs or fees, relating to a required course or program of required courses that are listed in the course syllabus or program documentation.
member
means an officer or non-commissioned member of the Primary Reserve
ILP
means an individual learning plan prepared by a member, in the form prescribed by the Canadian Defence Academy, setting out the member's education priorities and objectives, and required courses.
required courses
means a course necessary to obtain:
a.an undergraduate or advanced degree or diploma at a Canadian university accredited by a provincial ministry or department or an organization authorized by a province to provide the accreditation of universities;
b.a diploma at a Canadian college accredited by a provincial ministry or department or an organization authorized by a province to provide the accreditation of colleges, in a field of study that the Canadian Defence Academy has determined to be in the interests of the Canadian Forces;
c.a degree or diploma at any other education institution provided the Canadian Defence Academy has determined that: i.the institution has education standards and curriculum comparable to those in a Canadian university or college, as applicable, which have been accredited by a provincial ministry or department or an organization authorized by a province to provide the accreditation of universities or colleges, as applicable; and
ii.the degree or diploma is in a field of study that is in the interests of the Canadian Forces.

210.801(3) (Entitlement) Subject to paragraph (4), a member is entitled to the reimbursement of 50% of education expenses, to a maximum of $2,000 for required courses completed in a given academic year, not to exceed $8,000 for all service in the Primary Reserve, if:
a.the member has successfully completed the basic military qualification course for an officer or a non-commissioned member, as applicable, or equivalent course for the member's Primary Reserve element;
b.the Canadian Defence Academy has registered the member's ILP;
c.required courses are successfully completed;
d.subject to paragraph (5), the member is not released or transferred from the Primary Reserve during the academic year in which the required courses are completed; and
e.the member was not at any time during the academic year in which the required courses were completed: i.on leave without pay and allowances under QR&O 16.25 (Leave Without Pay and Allowances), other than maternity or parental leave;
ii.relieved from the performance of military duty under QR&O 19.75 (Relief From Performance of Military Duty);
iii.undergoing a forfeiture, deduction or cancellation of pay and allowances imposed under QR&O 208.30 (Forfeitures – Officers and Non-Commissioned Members) or QR&O 208.31 (Forfeitures, Deductions and Cancellations – When No Service Rendered); or
iv.on non-effective strength as determined by the member's commanding officer.


210.801(4) (New enrollees, re-enrollees or transferees) A member who enrols or re-enrols in, or transfers to, the Primary Reserve during a semester or academic term, as defined by the concerned education institution, may request, under paragraph (3), the reimbursement of education expenses of required courses that the member successfully completes during that semester or term.

210.801(5) (Release as a result of a service injury) A member who is released under item 3(a) or (b) of the Table to QR&O 15.01 (Release of Officers and Non-Commissioned Members), as a result of an injury attributable to military service, may request, under paragraph (3), the reimbursement of education expenses of required courses that the member successfully completes on or before the day of release.

210.801(6) (Transportation, accommodation and meal expenses) No transportation, accommodation or meal expenses are payable under this instruction.

210.801(7) (Claim for reimbursement) To obtain the reimbursement of education expenses, a CF 52 (General Allowance Claim) is to be submitted by the member in accordance with instructions issued by the Canadian Defence Academy, on or after the first day of the academic year following the academic year in which any required courses are successful completed, along with applicable receipts of education expenses and proof of successful completion of all courses for which reimbursement is requested for that academic year.

See also,
Milnet.ca:
210.801 - Education Reimbursement - Primary Reserve
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+BMOQ&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=EQKUVrbBNeGM8QeslJWgAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+210.801


----------



## godspeedinfinity (31 Mar 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> In short, you _can_ get up to 50% of your tutition back for a maximun of $2,000 each year for a maximun total of $8,000. You *must *get it pre-approved before you take the courses. However once you are finished basic apply for it, and apply for your entire degree. The following September you will send in your transcripts, your bill and proof that you paid it and roughly a month later you will get you $2k. It is a pretty good gig. AFAIK The benefits for the ILP program are the same for NCM/Officer.
> 
> You have a year after to claim it after you finish the classes. If you don`t too bad and you will loose your money that was approved (Been there as a new pte ;D).  You must claim it every year.




So for myself, a first year student currently on a reserves BMOQ course, I will have to finish the course, then apply for the reimbursement? And am I correct in saying that unlike RMC's programs, I am not locked into any time with the reg force? Are there any issues with applying for the reimbursement in my second year of university?


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2016)

godspeedinfinity said:
			
		

> So for myself, a first year student currently on a reserves BMOQ course, I will have to finish the course, then apply for the reimbursement? And am I correct in saying that unlike RMC's programs, I am not locked into any time with the reg force? Are there any issues with applying for the reimbursement in my second year of university?



Yes; you have to COMPLETE the course in order to claim it.  You can not claim for any courses you did not complete, even if you paid for it.

As a Reservist you are not required to serve for a fixed term of employment.  Be aware, however, that you have to be a Reservist to claim the education reimbursement that we are talking about, you can not just join to make the claim and then leave.

You can claim for whatever year you are currently in, as stated in previous posts.  Please read them.


As all this info has been POSTED many times on this site, this topic is locked.


TOPIC LOCKED


----------

